# bild bei mouseover über radiobutton ändern



## hydromeister (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo ich bräuchte eine funktion bei der ich wenn ich beim mouseover über einen radiobutton sich eine grafik ändert also mehrere radiobuttons und natürlich grafiken

danke für jede hilfe


----------



## rootssw (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Das gehört übrigens ins JavaScript-Forum!
Das funktioniert ganz einfach:


```
<script type="text/javascript">

var img = new Array();
img[0] = new Image(); img[0].src = "urldesbildes.jpg";
img[1] = new Image(); img[1].src = "urldeszweitenbildes.jpg";

//usw - für jedes Bild - neue Zeile

function change (nr)
{
document.NameDesBildes.src = img[nr].src;
}
</script>

<img src="bild.jpg" name="NameDesBildes">

<input type="radio" onmouseover="change(0)">
<input type="radio" onmouseover="change(1)">
```

Ich denke, da kann man durchsteigen.
Bei jedem OnMouseOver wird die Funktion change() ausgelöst, die dann, je nach übergebener Nummer ein anderes Image-Objekt anspricht.
Wenn du nun zig Bilder haben solltest, und nicht für jedes einzelne ein extra Array-Element machen willst, geht auch folgende Variante:


```
<script type="text/javascript">

var img = new Image(); img[0].src = "";

//usw - für jedes Bild - neue Zeile

function change (nr)
{
img.src="nr";
document.NameDesBildes.src = img.src;
}
</script>

<img src="bild.jpg" name="NameDesBildes">

<input type="radio" onmouseover="change('urldesbildes.jpg')">
<input type="radio" onmouseover="change('urleinesanderenbildes.jpg')">
```

Dabei wird die URL einfach der Funktion als Parameter übergeben.

Wenn du bei onmouseout wieder ein anderes Bild haben willst, funktioniert das natürlich auch auf diese Weise.


----------

